# S&W Front-blade Night Sights



## luangtom (Apr 16, 2008)

I have a Model 60 Pro with a Trijicon front-blade night sight. Does anyone
out there know if they make this product that will fit other S&W revolver
models? I see front-blade night sights on their new Night Guard series.


----------



## aryfrosty (May 15, 2008)

*Front blade night sights*

I have done several front Trijicons on both J and K frames. It's easy enough to cut a good notch and then insert the blades. I have noticed that, if you undercut the notch at each end you can actually press the front blade in...although I do use an adhesive to hold them. A great consideration is getting the elevation on the front blade right. I think it's a good idea to use just the front as a night sight. My conundrum is figuring a project for a couple of sets of Trijicon rear sights.:smt1099:smt1099


----------

